# Lowest price ferry Dover/Dunkirk?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Planning TDF visit in July can't seem to get cheaper price than £98 return. Between 7 July 25 July. 7 m Van any ideas.

wasfitonce


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I believe you have just missed the NEC offer which would have got you a £48 return...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-131601-nec.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> I believe you have just missed the NEC offer which would have got you a £48 return...
> 
> Dave


Almost but not quite.
£24 out and £34 back as the return date falls into "high season" but a good price nevertheless.

Make a note to watch for the NEC show next year to get the codes for DFDS here which have to be used up to the end of the show plus one day.
Remember you can make your booking for round about the date you think you might be going and you can amend it for free (this year) up to the end of June.

It's worth noting that you have to book as soon as possible during the 'live' time as the available places at the popular times get taken.


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

I may be wrong but I thought there were codes given at the Scottish show in February last year. It will be on again this coming year in February at SECC in Glasgow. It might be worth waiting for that before you book.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*dover*

Use Tesco Deals for Eurotunnel!

No Money Required if you have enough?

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have you thought about going Newhaven-Dieppe. Gets you a bit further south if intending to go that way.
If you book by phone you can get a 20% reduction if you're an OAP.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Have you thought about going Newhaven-Dieppe. Gets you a bit further south if intending to go that way.
> If you book by phone you can get a 20% reduction if you're an OAP.


No, if you are over 60, under 25 or disabled!



> 20 % discount on your booking*
> *Seniors aged over 60, students aged under 25 and disabled persons are entitled to claim a 20% discount. Reservations must be made via our Call Centre (Tel: 0800 917 1201) or in person at the Ferry Terminal. Relevant documents must be presented at the port. Only available on the Newhaven - Dieppe service. 2% credit card surcharge applicable.


And the booking line is even an 0800 number, take note of that DFDS, Eurotunnel, P&O etc.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I paid £36 to get to the UK from France before Christmas and just £19 to get back in January with DFDS using the NEC code (return journey only as the inbound trip is still this year. A pretty good deal I reckon! (For a car not a M/H!)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*prices well up*

We were not in the position of been able to book while then NEC discount was applicable and I have just had a quick look on both DFDS direct and the CC. Prices are certainly well up for next year


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are a member of the Caravan Club then they have good offers with DFDS, I have just booked for £58 return and could have got it even lower by going at an earlier time.

RD


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

04HBG said:


> If you are a member of the Caravan Club then they have good offers with DFDS, I have just booked for £58 return and could have got it even lower by going at an earlier time.
> 
> RD


I did try the cc and they were not much different for my dates.
I thought they should have some deals as they usually do, must have missed it. Will check again later, thanks

Just tried again and cheapest is still £88 for7.5 metre.
Will keep trying

just come forward two weeks and now down to £66
so it's all about timing, earlier years it was the same all year.


----------

